# [cpufreqscaling] j'y comprend rien (résolu)

## alpha_one_x86

Bonjour, je vais vous expliquer mon parcours de bug en vitesse:

changement d'un cpu AMD 3200+ par un AMD X2 3800+ sur socket am2: ok

je peu plus que booter avec l'option noapic: je change de noyau

la plein de truc marche plus (don bug de genkernel au niveau des fichier de config), résultat des bug no résolut: pas de firewall(bug au niveau de commit) et bug du cpu freqscalling, je vais vous parler de ce dernier probleme:

avec mon noyau 2.6.18 mon amd simple: ok niveau du cpu freqscalling: en X2 bug.

depuis mon passage a 2.6.19 le cpu freqscalling marche toutjour pas: 

```
cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

analyzing CPU 1:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

```

et dans mon noyau:

```
 [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                                                                            │ │

  │ │                                                               [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                                               <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics                                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                                               [ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                                                     Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                               ---   'performance' governor                                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                                               <*>   'powersave' governor                                                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                                               <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                                               <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                                               <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor                                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                                               ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                                               <*>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                                               < >   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                                               <*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver                                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                                               ---   shared options                                                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                                               [*]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                               < >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation       
```

Et avec le même noyau en gentoo-sources, sur mon pc de bureau j'ai aucun problème.

C'est pour tant assez simple d'activer en dur des truc, ou j'ai merder? Car j'ai demander sur d'autre forum personne ne sais...

Pour le reste je vais m'en sortir car je pense savoir d'ou viens le problème.

Mon AMD X2 et donc un Windsor sur socket am2.  

PS: si quelqu'un connait les msr, contacter moi, car je prévois de modifier les miennes.

EDIT: je me demande si c'est pas a cause de genkernel, car j'ai remarque qu'il cafouiller au niveau des fichier de config.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Fri Feb 09, 2007 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## apocryphe

Pourquoi tu utilise cpufreq ?

echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

ne te suffis pas ?

dmesg renvoit bien les valeurs de ton cpu ?

----------

## yoyo

Tu as bien recopié ton noyau sur /boot APRES avoir monté /boot ?

Pour le savoir donne-nous le résultat de "zgrep CPUFREQ /proc/config.gz" (enfin vérifie le CPUFREQ dans le menuconfig, je suis loin d'en être sûr).

----------

## Temet

J'y connais pas trop la dedans mais le CFLAGS n'est pas le même selon le wiki gentoo ...

----------

## OuinPis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'y connais pas trop la dedans mais le CFLAGS n'est pas le même selon le wiki gentoo ...

 Quand j'ai changé de proc c'est ce que j'ai du faire, changer les CFLAGS 

donc une petite modif du make.conf

et deux petites commande du genre : 

```
emerge -e system

emerge -e world

```

PS: c'est ce qui était donné sur la doc, mais me demande si on peut faire direct le -e world sans passer par le -e system, a savoir qu'entre les deux je me suis permis de rebooter  :Wink: 

----------

## GaMeS

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: c'est ce qui était donné sur la doc, mais me demande si on peut faire direct le -e world sans passer par le -e system, a savoir qu'entre les deux je me suis permis de rebooter
> 
> 

 

Si je ne m'abuse, le premier emerge -e system va permettre de compilé tout tes paquets système (gcc, binutils etc..) avec tes nouveaux cflags puis l'emerge -e world recompile l'ensemble de tes paquets avec les nouveaux paquets système tout beau tout propre grâce aux nouveaux CFLAGS.

Donc alpha_one_x86 donne nous ton /etc/make.conf.

----------

## Enlight

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

>  Car j'ai demander sur d'autre forum personne ne sais...
> 
> 

 

Où personne n'a envie, allez hop du balai je croyais que tu reviendrais plus!

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je revien plus apres ce topic, 

```
toc ~ # echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

-bash: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor: No such file or directory

toc ~ # zgrep CPUFREQ /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y
```

J'ai fait un emerge -eav system

et un 

emerge -aev world

/etc/make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse3 -fstrict-aliasing -mtune=athlon-fx -fstrict-aliasing -funroll-loops -finline-functions -fstrict-aliasing"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="17"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

U_MULTIMEDIA="-aac -alsa -arts -bitmap-fonts -ffmpeg gif -avi imagemagick jpeg -matroska -mikmod -mp3 -mpeg -ogg -oss png"

U_DEVICES="acpi -cdr -dvd -dvdr input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse -bluetooth lm_sensors -wifi"

U_CPU="3dnow mmx sse sse2 sse3 amd64 nforce2 3dnowext mmxext"

U_SERV="apache2 crypt gd session tcpd truetype unicode hardened hardenedphp"

#desactiver: mysql pam

U_DESKTOP="cups samba -firefox"

U_UNKNOW="-berkdb -fam -gdbm gpm -gstreamer -hal ldap ncurses nls -ppds -spell spl"

U_WM="-opengl -kde -qt3 -qt4 -X -dri nvidia vga -gnome -gtk -gtk2 -sdl -xorg"

U_SYSTEM="userlocales unicodek fortran ipv6 -java -ldap mpm-worker nptl nptlonly python readline threads -tk zlib"

USE="${U_MULTIMEDIA} ${U_DEVICES} ${U_CPU} ${U_SERV} ${U_DESKTOP} ${U_UNKNOW} ${U_WM} ${U_SYSTEM}"

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vga"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

```

avec les meme flag sur mon pc de bureau tout marche, 

```
toc ~ # dmesg | grep CPU

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

PERCPU: Allocating 32512 bytes of per cpu data

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0: aperture @ 496e000000 size 32 MB

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Initializing CPU#1

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 551 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

toc ~ # dmesg | grep AMD

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ stepping 02

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ processors (version 2.00.00)

```

----------

## shakya

Bonjour,

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Je revien plus apres ce topic, 
> 
> ```
> toc ~ # zgrep CPUFREQ /proc/config.gz
> 
> ...

 

Déjà un zgrep CPU /proc/config.gz aurait pu nous donner les informations complètes dont celles relatives aux gouverneurs... (qui suivent une syntaxe de type CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_XXX ). Mais bon hormis celà, j'aurais aimé savoir sur quel type de noyau tu tournes ou plutot quelles sources kernel tu as utilisées. 

Malgré tout, après lecture de ton /etc/make.conf et bien que cela soit mon humble avis, tu actives le hardened d'un côté mais souhaites activer le cpufreqd de l'autre et j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre... Je ne vois en effet PAS DU TOUT l'intérêt des gouverneurs de fréquences pour un serveur... C'est même plutôt cavalier de ta part...  Le make.conf est incohérent aux niveaux logique et fonctionnel... Si, comme je le pense, il est à destination d'un serveur, sélectionne le bon profil et tu pourras t'affranchir de bon nombre d'informations superflues qu'il contient. Au fait je te renvoie aux safe cflags http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags et t'invite aussi à modifier ton MAKEOPTS à moins que tu n'aies une configuration en bi-processeurs dual-core ...

J'espère ne pas avoir heurté ta sensibilité, certains me trouvant parfois agressif sur mes propos (pas ici mais dans d'autres forums)... Je ne me rends parfois pas spécialement compte du poids des mots...

Bien @ toi,Last edited by shakya on Thu Feb 08, 2007 11:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse3 -fstrict-aliasing -mtune=athlon-fx -fstrict-aliasing -funroll-loops -finline-functions -fstrict-aliasing" 
```

Tu crois que c'est la première instance de "-fstrict-aliasing", la deuxième ... ou la troisième qui est la plus forte?

Et d'abord, c'est l'éléphant ou l'hippopotame le plus fort? o_O'

(désolé, j'ai vu le film l'autre jour)

Perso ton CFLAGS ... me semble bordélique au possible ... je m'en tiendrais au safe CFLAGS si j'étais toi.

----------

## grosnours

C'est plutôt dmesg | grep powernow qu'il faut faire, et pas grep CPU. Et zegrep CPU_?FREQ /proc/config.gz pour la config kernel. Il te faut le driver powernow k8.

Cool&Quiet est activé dans le BIOS ? Si non, fais le.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai je pense trouver:

```
powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

```

```
toc ~ # zegrep CPU_?FREQ /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

toc ~ #

```

Cool&Quiet est deja activé

Merci votre aide, j'ai asser d'element pour travailler, j'ai besoin du cpu freqscaling pour faire - chauffer mon pc qui est juste a coter de mon lit, histoire de le mettre en passif.

Pour mon CFLAGS j'ai pas trop compris vos conseille, car j'ai pas recontrer de probleme de stabiliter, et pour MAKEOPTS j'ai bien un bi-cpu et bientot un 8 coeur.

Par contre sur mon pc de buereau avec ce CFLAGS, j'ai des segmantation fault partout, et des bug partout: -march=k8 -O2 -pipe

comme s'en sortir pour à*ça: powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure, car je peu pas flasher le bios... mais un flashage suffira?

EDIT: pour http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags je me suis basser sur ça pour mes CFLAGS. Pour mon make.conf pour moi tout est coérent, mais je vais reregarder quand meme merci du conseille   :Wink:  .

----------

## idodesuke

la vache! j'ai rien contre les fotes j'en fais plein aussi mais la faut vraiment que tu fasses quelque chose.

ajoute ca dans la liste des moteurs de recherche de ton konqueror/firefox

http://www.la-conjugaison.fr/rechercher.php?verbe=\{@}

prend des cours aussi

----------

## Enlight

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse3 -fstrict-aliasing -mtune=athlon-fx -fstrict-aliasing -funroll-loops -finline-functions -fstrict-aliasing" 
> ```
> ...

 

Je miserais sur celle impliquée par -O{s,2,3} y'a que funroll-loops qui ne soit pas redondant.

----------

## Temet

Matte sa signature idodesuke ...

EDIT : connerie nocturne ... désolé

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Mon CFLAGS est merdique soite, mais pour mon probleme je doit flasher le bios? Ou il y a une autre solution?

PS: ce CFLAGS est + correcte: CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse3 -mtune=athlon-fx -funroll-loops"? Et meme si je répéte 20x -fstrict-aliasing ça change rien, c'est simplement + bordelique...

----------

## blasserre

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> meme si je répéte 20x -fstrict-aliasing ça change rien, c'est simplement + bordelique...

 

comme tes installs, tes soi-disant recherches, tes questions... et sans doute ton appart   :Laughing:  dormir à coté d'un K8 faut en avoir envie....

bref, un de tes traits de caractère qui commence à énerver le monde et qui t'était signalé sur le ton de l'humour par Temet

mais rien de ne t'empêche de continuer à configurer tes machines comme un punk... simplement ne t'étonne pas du fait que les gens fuient tes posts

----------

## lmarcini

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> mais rien de ne t'empêche de continuer à configurer tes machines comme un punk... 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Rooooo, moi toutes mes bécanes ont la punk rock attitude, et elles marchent très bien, a part une qui vient de cramer sa mobo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## anigel

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Mon CFLAGS est merdique soite, mais pour mon probleme je doit flasher le bios? Ou il y a une autre solution?

 

Eteindre la machine ? Non, je plaisante, mais c'est la première fois que je vois un admin qui dort dans sa salle machine...

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> PS: ce CFLAGS est + correcte: CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse3 -mtune=athlon-fx -funroll-loops"? Et meme si je répéte 20x -fstrict-aliasing ça change rien, c'est simplement + bordelique...

 

Impec. Mais si j'étais toi, je lirais quand même la doc de gcc (tape simplement man gcc) : il y a encore sûrement plein de CFLAGS à activer (je boutadise, mais à moitié seulement : -march et -mtune, ça redonde un peu, non ?)...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Mouai anigel, tu es optimiste, déjà qu'il ne lis pas les mini how-to alors un man gcc   :Wink: 

M'enfin, l'espoir fait vivre.

----------

## truc

mouais, bon, ok, j'crois que c'est bon.. Vous vous acharnez là.. 

On sait tous pourquoi il redondonne (  :Laughing:  ) march=  et mtune=, même remarque pour les flags qu'implique O{s,2,3} machin, il a lu que certains ebuilds font des filtrages et voila quoi.. Il a juste suivi les howtos des ricers. Je ne dis pas que c'est bien, mais bon... 

(Bon par contre, j'vous accorde le coup des 3 -fstrict-aliasing   :Wink:  )

----------

## alpha_one_x86

RE: je sais que mon cflags est merdique et pour votre info je fais de cherche, j'ai même fait un micro tuto sur gcc:

[off]

je sais aussi que march implique mtune (ou l'inverse), mais option de compilation sont baser sur les flags que j'utilise quand je programme, et je veux me concentrer que sur un problème a la fois (on m'a assez souvent dit de pas m'éparpiller, et vu que j'écoute les conseilles)

Alors je doit flasher mon bios ou pas, car si oui je vais devoir installer windows rien que pour ça. (j ai pas de lecteur de disquettes)

Et oui je dort avec mes 2 serveur (pas dans le meme lit bien sur   :Razz:  ), l'un est watercooler, l'autre est air coller avec un ASUS silent squars.

EDIT: quand j'ai fait mon cflags je me suis inspirer de ça:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/CFLAGS

et de fichier d'exemple.

Mon nouveau cflags: CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse3"Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Fri Feb 09, 2007 12:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> RE: je sais que mon cflags est merdique et pour votre info je fais de cherche, j'ai même fait un micro tuto sur gcc:
> 
> http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-15254-1-gcc-option-de-compilation.html

 

Ton lien n'est pas bon, et je ne trouve pas ton tuto dans la liste ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

DSl il est pas en ligne...

----------

## shakya

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors je doit flasher mon bios ou pas, car si oui je vais devoir installer windows rien que pour ça. (j ai pas de lecteur de disquettes)
> 
> 

 

Tu peux toujours essayer... Pas besoin de réinstaller windows pour autant... 

Le problème vient plutôt à mon avis de l'ACPI et du DSDT.  Le driver powernow-k8 essaie d'utiliser la table PSB qui n'est pas en l'état actuel supporté par les architectures MP/dual-core...

----------

## geekounet

 *shakya wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   
> 
> Alors je doit flasher mon bios ou pas, car si oui je vais devoir installer windows rien que pour ça. (j ai pas de lecteur de disquettes)
> 
>  
> ...

 

On peux flasher depuis un livecd Freedos, c'est ce que je fais.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Ton live cd free dos, je pense pas qu'il suporte les clef usb, car il faut attendre me et les nt pour avoir une gestion décente.

Mais je vais quand meme regarder de ce coter la, merci du conseille.

shakya: ce que je sais c'est que sur mon autre carte mere ça marche, donc comment regler ma carte mere?

----------

## shakya

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> shakya: ce que je sais c'est que sur mon autre carte mere ça marche, donc comment regler ma carte mere?

 

Trouver un DSDT correct ou le déboguer toi-même. Tu trouveras les informations pour cela sur le projet ACPI de sourceforge ( http://acpi.sourceforge.net/ )

----------

## Enlight

[url=http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&hs=1x&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=freedos+usb+support&spell=1

]google tu regardes le premier lien[/url]

le préfixe "free" ça t'as pas interpellé?

edit : je vais etayer le coup de gueule, pour ne pas parraitre inutilement cruel dans le propos. Comme le dit le post de geekounet en dessous, le truc qui me fout le plus hors de moi c'est l'attitude "C'est gentil de proposer, mais comme j'ai pas envie de me renseigner plus on va partir du principe que ta proposition c'est de la merde" ça, ça me fout hors de moi!!!Last edited by Enlight on Fri Feb 09, 2007 2:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Ton live cd free dos, je pense pas qu'il suporte les clef usb, car il faut attendre me et les nt pour avoir une gestion décente.

 

Tu crois que je sais pas ce que je dis peut-être ??! Fait un peu de recherche avant de me dire que je dis n'importe quoi.

 *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeDOS wrote:*   

> So far there is no USB driver support inside the FreeDOS project, but in some cases BIOS makes USB devices accessible for plain FreeDOS. This applies to keyboard and mouse, with a few BIOSes also to storage devices. Some external DOS USB drivers (such as DUSE, USBASPI and USBMASS) for storage devices do work with some effort and luck.

 

----------

## anigel

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Mon nouveau cflags: CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse3"

 

Mieux ! Maintenant ne touche plus : avant d'optimiser, il faut s'assurer que tout marche bien.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

De toute façcon la je boot sur un live cd windows XP, et j'installe l'utilitaire d'asus, c'est le + simple. 

J'apprend plein de truc merci a vous tous, la je cherche su coter de: DSDT

EDIT: de toute facon je met le topic en résolut et je me barre d'ici; le seul truc que j'avais besoin de savoir pour continuer mes racherche c'ete ça: 

```
powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure 
```

Et je pense qu'avec ça je vais m'en sortir. Merci a tout ceux qui m'ont aider (meme a ceux qui m'aime pas), vive gentoo.

----------

## shakya

Bon courage @ toi,

Vérifie toutefois (bien que je pense que ce soit correct) la configuration acpi sur ton noyau 

```
 zgrep ACPI /proc/config.gz
```

et notamment que: 

```
CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y 

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

```

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Oui je confirme j'ai bien compiler mon noyau avec ces options, j'ai mit 2 lecteur sur mon pc, puis un pour booter sous dos, l'autre pour le programme de flashage, résulta:

Mise a jour du bios ok, j'ai reconfigurer tout le bios, je boot et la ça marche...

ENCORE MERCI A TOUS

----------

## titoucha

Que c'est beau un monologue   :Twisted Evil: 

Toujours aussi marrant à lire.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

